# Bike Lights



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

I need something that I can actually see with as opposed to the light I have which is ok to be seen but not much use for seeing. The problem is that the road in the picture, at night is pitch black. So I was going along and hit a bit of scrap metal of sorts, burst tyre, tube wrapped round the forks and a buckled rim, I just never saw it.

What I'm thinking is something obviously bright and that can be attached to the forks (on a fixture) rather than the handlebars to light up the side of the road with a decent distance in front of me. Can you get such a thing, when I was a boy I seem to remember nearly all bikes had a bracket on the forks for a light. Most of the stuff I have had a look at seems not much better than what I have and fix to the handlebars but looking through the old torch thread an actual torch would seem to be better.

What are you using or does nobody venture out in the dark on a bike any more and before anyone suggests it I don't want one of those torches that you strap to your head !!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

My father and I used to cycle a lot when I was younger. I remember Cat's Eyes torches. Although they're bright, in my experience, they are quite useless in pitch blackness.

If you're looking for a conventional torch (perhaps to strap or tie onto your handlebars), I would suggest the LED Lenser series of torches. These are EXTREMELY bright in situations where you're in pitch blackness, and they're very efficient with AA-size batteries.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Try these, I can vouch for the chap who designed them (he works here) and they are made in England too!

I tried them in the studio when I photographed them for him.....they are bloody bright :beach:

http://www.luminouslights.co.uk/


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2011)

This might be of interest to you...My link


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Buy this for Â£1.48 delivered and buy a torch from the same site for as little as Â£7ish. Look in the Torch thread to help you decide.

I use this mount and a Uniquefire S10 (Â£7.60 delivered) and it's bloody awesome!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

LED's are the thing to get, but you need two lights. One focused down the road a bit, and the other set to wide angle shining right in front of the wheel. That way when you spot something ahead you will still be able see it when you come to it.

BTW those Cateye things are sh!t.

Later,

William


----------



## Nobbyy (Sep 19, 2010)

Re link by Avidfan - Â£500 for a bike headlight - am I losing the plot or is someone else?!?!?


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nobbyy

You've lost the plot, there was one listed there (1.5 stars) for Â£650. Now that's losing the plot!


----------



## nevets10 (Jul 27, 2010)

Look at the state of that cycle lane ! - great that its there, dont get me wrong but they need to be swept out by the environmentally concious council that put them there, I have noticed this as cars dont go in them all the detritus/bits of metal ends up collecting in them to puncture your tyres.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Appreciate the links Gents, interesting reading.............. But Â£3/4/5/600 for a bike light. :blink:

In total including a few bit's and bobs, gloves and so on when I got it cost me Â£45 and Big M's husband probably overcharged me :lol: :lol:

I'll have a look at the torch and bracket set up 

Cheers

B.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> Appreciate the links Gents, interesting reading.............. But Â£3/4/5/600 for a bike light. :blink:
> 
> In total including a few bit's and bobs, gloves and so on when I got it cost me Â£45 and Big M's husband probably overcharged me :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


Torch and a bracket? Now thats not very "Department Q" is it Bond old man?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > Appreciate the links Gents, interesting reading.............. But Â£3/4/5/600 for a bike light. :blink:
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

I've got one of those velcro bracket things.

Slightest little bump and your super torch is shining in your face.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll have a go B, what you are wanting requires a certain amount of investment, you can't avoid it. I've had all sorts of cheap light Â£10/Â£25 and all have been next to usless, still, I too laugh at Â£600 lights in cycling mags! I spent Â£50 on an RSP Asteri 3 and the difference was amazing, I could see where was going, would recommend one. My pal has a Bush and Muller Ixon IQ and tbh I wish I'd spent the extra Â£20 and bought one myself, big difference again. The magicshine are very well thought of on cycle forums, again, about the Â£70 mark.

Magicshine :shocking:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> I'll have a go B, what you are wanting requires a certain amount of investment, you can't avoid it.


So I'm finding out.

I've ordered a new pair of wheels and yet another pair of tyres as the front one was shredded so I'll have a spare tyre left and also a new set of front forks to start off with. The original gear shifts look ok and shift fine so some new cables and a clean first and see how that goes. I want some wider handlebars as well and the seat post has been bodged a bit so a new one of those as well.

A work in progress :lol: :lol: I had a look again at some new bikes again but I like the idea of having a fiddle around and it's a lot cheaper than messing around with an old car 

Although I did see this at the weekend, shame the guy fooked me around over my truck a few weeks ago, this looked better than a Caddy B)


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Although I did see this at the weekend, shame the guy fooked me around over my truck a few weeks ago, this looked better than a Caddy B)


That is definitely a "Look at me, I'm cool, in a tasteful sort of way." kind of automobile. :yes:

Later,

William


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

BondandBigM said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> > I'll have a go B, what you are wanting requires a certain amount of investment, you can't avoid it.
> ...


Yes, but you are going to move the light from bike to bike and that Â£50-Â£70 light will fetch Â£30-40 on Ebay, so it's not much cash really, Can't remember what mag I was reading but they had a review of some new hybrids bikes, about Â£500, then there was advert for some lights at Â£600 :lol: I've found that quality does indeed cost for cycle components, but clothes the opposite, I've a Campagnolo shirt, Â£60, and an Aldi one, Â£9.99, the quality is comparable. Aldi & Lidl regularly have cycling gear sales. Been riding my mix 'n' match Â£50 1990's special today, had a collision with an alpaca, didn't even know what one was before today.............

Nice Jag, don't see many coupes nowadays, manky colour tho' never seen the attraction of BRG, yuk. What's the other green car directly behind it?


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

MarkF said:


> manky colour tho' never seen the attraction of BRG, yuk.


Good enough for Steed B)










The car behind was a big 4 door Mercury, probably mid 70's or there about. I think the Ford equivalent would have been an LTD. It was a bit ropey looking hence no picture.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

The pair I bought were slightly cheaper than this 

Wheel Set


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

BondandBigM said:


> The pair I bought were slightly cheaper than this
> 
> Wheel Set


'kin'ell Bond......although when they buckle they really buckle.....back to thier constituent fibres and powder.....depends upon the weight loaded on them :tongue2:


----------



## mulliner86 (Jan 12, 2010)

Dependent on budget I would personaly recommend from experience Hope Vision H.I.D with stem mounting kit.










This is one awesome bit of kit.

Cheers Leo


----------

